# Givenchy Haute Couture S/S 2011 x 9



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Ai Tominaga, Du Juan, Fei Fei Sun, Hye Park, Jiang Xiao Yi, Liu Wen, Ming Xi, Shu Pei, So Young Kang, Tao Okamoto*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Padderson (12 Okt. 2011)

Createur de Malheur


----------

